# are we all freinds again ?



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

maybe a bit of chilling required guy's been a bit mad on here in the last few hour's.
what a great bunch on here why spoil it what do u all think


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we all still love each other, we just cleared the air, a bit like a thunderstorm!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Everything is groovy.............man:hippie:



Doggy:rockon:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Apparently not all of us now. Never mind. Looks like a nice day out there!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Apparently not all of us now. Never mind. Looks like a nice day out there!


lol fosters to th rescue hic


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> lol fosters to th rescue hic


at this time of the day???? 

jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Mornin' all you lovely people


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Mornin' all you lovely people



Weather update for Torrox, Chica??????

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Weather update for Torrox, Chica??????
> 
> Jo xx


27 in the shade on the balcony...cool maneace:


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> Weather update for Torrox, Chica??????
> 
> Jo xx


Is that not "off topic" , couldn't resist that.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> Is that not "off topic" , couldn't resist that.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Oooops, you got me there Mick!!  

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Is that not "off topic" , couldn't resist that.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Ooooops!!!! Should have posted it on either cool or hot!!!


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Chica said:


> Ooooops!!!! Should have posted it on either cool or hot!!!


JOJO, and you a MOD aswell , shame on you.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oooops, you got me there Mick!!
> 
> Jo xxx


you have my blessing to post any crap on here u want jo saves me from doing it for once lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> you have my blessing to post any crap on here u want jo saves me from doing it for once lol


Its what I do best Shawn!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Very quiet on the aliases....I mean new member front today!

There is a shortage of available usernames at the moment so that probably accounts for it.


----------

